# PM-833T CHIP TRAY



## RIMSPOKE (Oct 7, 2017)

I GOT MY PM-833T MILL IN FEBRUARY .  







THE FIRST GENERATION 833's CAME OUTFITTED WITH X & Z POWER FEED AND 
MOUNTED ON A HEAVY DUTY STAND . THAT IS HOW THEY SOLD THEM  






PM NEVER REALLY PUSHED THEM AND DIDN'T EVEN HAVE THE 833 LISTED ON THEIR WEB SITE . 
THEY WENT AWAY FOR AWHILE AND WHEN THEY RETURNED , THE POWER FEEDS AND THE STAND WERE OPTIONAL .  






  I DIDN'T REALLY LIKE THE STAND . IT WAS BUILT LIKE A TANK BUT I NEED MAXIMUM STORAGE 
IN MY SHOP SO I PUT THE MILL ON A SHORT SIZE 5 DRAWER VIDMAR CABINET . 
I SOLD THE STAND & THE CHIP TRAY THAT WAS PART OF THE SAME ASSEMBLY .  






THE CABINET IS WELL UP TO THE JOB OF SUPPORTING THE 1000 POUND MILL WITH 
THE ADDITION OF A 3/8" THICK ALUMINUM JIG PLATE TO DISTRIBUTES THE LOAD .   






  MATT TOLD ME THAT A CHIP TRAY OPTION WOULD BE AVAILABLE WITH THE NEW 833 . 
I FINALLY GOT AROUND TO ORDERING THE TRAY AND HAVE SUCCESSFULLY INTEGRATED IT 
WITH MY CABINET .  






A SERIES OF 6mm BOLTS GO THROUGH THE TRAY , JIG PLATE , CABINET AND ALUMINUM 
BRACES ON THE UNDERSIDE . THE MILL BOLTS TO THE TRAY .  






I THINK THIS WILL GO A LONG WAY TO KEEP THE CHIPS UNDER CONTROL AND IN A PLACE 
WHERE THEY ARE EASY TO VACUUM UP .


----------



## tweinke (Oct 7, 2017)

Looking good! So after owning your mill for awhile how do you like it?


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 7, 2017)

That is a really cool mill.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Oct 7, 2017)

Looking good! So after owning your mill for awhile how do you like it? 

I THINK IT IS A CUT ABOVE THE OTHER PM TABLE MILLS  . 
MY FIRST PM MILL WAS A PM-727M . THE PM-833 BLOWS IT AWAY 
BUT I STILL MISS THE BRIDGEPORTS THAT I RAN FOR YEARS . 

IT HAS DONE EVERYTHING I HAVE ASKED OF IT AND I HAVE MANAGED TO 
TURN OUT SOME RATHER NICE WORK . I HAVE MADE SOME IMPROVEMENTS . 

THE GEAR TRAIN IS A BIT NOISY & THE SPINDLE HEATS UP TOO QUICKLY 
AT HIGH RPMs . I WILL BE CHANGING THE GEARBOX OIL A SECOND TIME TOMORROW . 

THE POWER Z AXIS IS A FANTASTIC FEATURE . IT CAN RAISE & LOWER THE HEAD AT 
A CONTROLLED RATE SO IT IS PERFECT FOR BORING OPERATIONS . 
THE 3 AXIS READOUT IS ANOTHER MUST HAVE FEATURE .  

I REALLY ENJOY THE 5 DRAWERS OF STORAGE BENEATH IT . 
I HAVE A LOT OF R-8 TOOLING , EXTRA VISES , A ROTARY TABLE AND 8 DRILL BIT INDEXES 
AMONG OTHER THINGS YET IT TAKES UP NO EXTRA FLOOR SPACE .


----------



## Z2V (Oct 8, 2017)

Heard ya loud and clear


----------



## tweinke (Oct 8, 2017)

Z2V said:


> Heard ya loud and clear



I think he likes it!


----------



## custom1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Rimspoke 
What is the base footprint  overall dimensions length and width,  and the bolt hole spacing center to center, length and width?


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2019)

custom1 said:


> Rimspoke
> What is the base footprint  overall dimensions length and width,  and the bolt hole spacing center to center, length and width?



I can get them tomorrow for you.  The bolt hole spacing is on PM's website under "Manuals & Documents", but I am not sure it is 100% correct.  Matt actually did that for me, but once I got my mill I believe I found a discrepancy.  Again, I will get it tomorrow for you.


----------



## custom1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks, I am debating whether to purchase the 833 or the 940. If I go with the 833 I was going to purchase the 940 base vrs the 833 base which only is 100lbs. More than likely will have to interface the 833  to the 940 base with a  transition piece. Yea I got some of the dimensions off of the 833 manual, but the 940 is rather vague. I like the 833 but no PDF so any boring will have to be done off the head power feed.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 21, 2019)

Made a drawing for you.  I do not guarantee complete accuracy but it is very close.  The sloped base on the 833T makes it harder to measure.


----------



## custom1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks 7miles appreciate the time spent.


----------

